# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  آموزش برنامه نويسي ladder

## AccessFull

سلام دوستان من يه مقاله ترجيحا PDF مي خوام براي آموزش برنامه نويسي با زبان ladder يا stl كه براي برنامه نويسي براي PLC استفاده ميشه 
اگه كسي ميدونه كمك كنه

----------


## shaniaki

با عرض ادب:

http://www.plcs.net/contents.shtml
http://openbookproject.net//electric...al/DIGI_6.html

یه ... ...

----------

